# Wish List



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I've noticed many *TC* members (including myself) have a music wish list of one kind or another. Much like the "Latest Purchases" thread I thought we could have a wish list thread. As not everyone has the time or money to buy what they'd like to on a regular basis.

You can choose if you want to post everything on your wish list or not. However as some of us have rather large lists I thought a top five perhaps ten would be more appropriate, updating as you please.

:tiphat:​


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll start. Number one on my list.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I checked my Itunes wishlist this morning, and there is $760 worth of stuff in there. I will not be using the "Buy All" button anytime soon.


----------



## jttoft (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm currently eyeing the following five...


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

EricABQ said:


> I checked my Itunes wishlist this morning, and there is $760 worth of stuff in there. I will not be using the "Buy All" button anytime soon.


That was one of the reasons I started the thread. I really wanted to know what you had on there....  :lol:

I hope people post here though I know not everyone can indulge in buying recordings frequently, this way everyone can share. $760 is a rather large indulgence I must say. It's something to work on and you never know when come it comes time for secret *Santa *


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Lenfer said:


> That was one of the reasons I started the thread. I really wanted to know what you had on there....  :lol:
> 
> I hope people post here though I know not everyone can indulge in buying recordings frequently, this way everyone can share. $760 is a rather large indulgence I must say. It's something to work on and you never know when come it comes time for secret *Santa *


Its very unlikely that I will ever buy everything in there.

As for what is in there, lots of Beethoven, Chopin, Liszt, all the Hamelin Alkan recordings that Itunes has, Rachmaninoff, etc., etc., etc.

The sad thing is I downloaded a Schubert set from Alfred Brendel this morning that wasn't even in the wish list. So, I spent $25 and made no progress.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

You're + 1 *Schubert* set though that's progress.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

There's probably some reason why these are on the wish list as opposed to already purchased. But maybe if someone strongly vouches for one of these it might convince me to make the purchase.










I like Rontgen's cello sonatas, and probably this is pretty good. But I have a lot of violin concertos already.










I liked Hanslip on another album, and this one comes highly recommended. But again I have a lot of this stuff already.










Probably a good one...










I like other albums by Hexagon Ensemble, and I'm trying to build up my collection of Jongen stuff. But here also I have a lot of similar stuff.










I already have a version of Practical Cats. But mine is from 1954 and this new version with Simon Cowell is supposed to be pretty good... Not sure if it's worth buying another copy of this novelty item just to try (and fail) to impress my six year old son.

In general these are probably pretty good, but I've got so much stuff already that it's impossible to listen to it all even once a year.

But if I had to buy just one, which should it be?


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

If I had to choose for myself I'd buy the *Hexagon Ensemble* recording first. I haven't heard much by them but I am drawn to to that recording.

Just had a thought it's on *Last.fm* here. :tiphat:


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

_L'enfer _i still haven't received my iPad you promised


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I have half a dozen boxed sets ALONE on my wishlist  But I'll post just a couple, which I'll for sure get at some point.



















I'll post some of my individual wish list items later!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

You must buy !!!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm such a newbie
My wish list goes on for page and pages
I suppose my next purcahses will be this









Followed by some of these








as the one I ordered was incomplete

and









or this, if I could afford it?


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Won't post all of my extensive wishlists, but here is the summary of items. I have all these price tracking on camelcamelcamel.com so I can get the best price I can. 


30th Birthday List
25 items (default)
Classical - Baroque
39 items
Classical - Baroque (French, Italian)
33 items
Classical - Classical
50 items
Classical - Compilations
24 items
Classical - Early 20th Century (American, Misc)
75 items
Classical - Early 20th Century (English)
71 items
Classical - Early 20th Century (French)
26 items
Classical - Early 20th Century (Russian, German, Hungarian)
47 items
Classical - Early Romantic
48 items
Classical - Late 20th Century
67 items
Classical - Late 20th Century (American)
30 items
Classical - Late 20th Century (English)
39 items
Classical - Late Romantic
45 items
Classical - Late Romantic (French, Italian)
26 items
Classical - Late Romantic (Russian)
30 items
Classical - Renaissance/Med​ieval
20 items
Opera - Early Romantic
23 items
Opera - Late Romantic
40 items
Opera - Post-1900
41 items
Opera - Pre-1800
13 items


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

cwarchc said:


> View attachment 7465
> 
> as the one I ordered was incomplete


You may want to consider this current bargain:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/EMI/6858242


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

All music that has ever existed is on my wish list (except for the crappy kinds).


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Some of the box sets I really want.. I got $250 gift card for my birthday from my brother. I might buy one or two!


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

opus55 said:


> Some of the box sets I really want.. I got $250 gift card for my birthday from my brother. I might buy one or two!


:O :O :O

I wish I had such a generous brother! I used £100 of my birthday money to get various discs and boxed sets (47 discs in all):

Falla: La Vida Breve
Ligeti: The Ligeti Project Box
Glass: Akhnaten
Liszt: Tone Poems
Berwald: Symphonies etc
Verdi: Rigoletto
Ravel: Various
Gilbert & Sullivan: Favourites
Saint-Seans: Piano Concertos
Rubbra: Missa in Honorem Sancti
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso
Couperin:Harpsichord
Clementi: Piano Sonatas
Babbitt: Solo e Duetti
Corelli: Violin Sonatas
Bach: Cello Suites
Grieg: Norwegian Dances
Grieg: Peer Gynt etc
Neilsen: Symphonies
Verdi: Aida
Vivaldi: Gloria etc
Orff: Carmina Burana


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Alright, in all seriousness, I really don't want to search through my Amazon wish list because every time I look at it I get sad because I can't afford anything right now and then I get all paranoid that everything I want is going off the market. 

But I'll just list some (classical music) things that are generally high on my I want that list.

More stuff by Lutoslawski
Stuff by Dutilleux
Wellesz Symphonies
Ben Frankel Symohonies
Mozart Operas, piano sonatas, piano concertos, string quartets and maybe some symphonies
More stuff by Wolfgang Rihm
Finish off my Henze symphony collection (Only have 1-6)
More Yoshimatsu symphonies
Stuff by Nono
More stuff by Silvestrov
Stuff by Johnathan Harvey
hmm I'm sure there's more stuff but my brain power is wearing out right now.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Currently I have 3172 recordings on my Amazon "wish list"... That's a slight bit more than the number of discs I actually own. One of my individual "wish lists" (I have them broke down by era and genre: Medieval and Renaissance, Baroque, The Classical Era, Romanticism, 20th/21st Century, Opera, etc...) is entitled "Top of the List" and included items that I want the most. Among these are:





































Of course there are two different box sets that I see as the Holy Grail among my wish list:


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

The seller I've been getting lots of super-cheap Hyperion stuff from recently has those "Baltic Exchange" and "Time Is Endless" cds. You'd recommend them?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

opus55 said:


> Some of the box sets I really want.. I got $250 gift card for my birthday from my brother. I might buy one or two!


That is an excellent wish list my friend. I have three of the four (sort of. My Mozart piano sonatas are Mitsuka Uchida). And the one I don't have, as you'll see is on MY wishlist. Get the Mahler. By all means please get the Mahler. It's an excellent set. The Sibelius seems really good too, though I've only listened to a few off of this set so I cannot vouche for quality across the board.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

A few items on my wishlist:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

The seller I've been getting lots of super-cheap Hyperion stuff from recently has those "Baltic Exchange" and "Time Is Endless" cds. You'd recommend them?

I'm a big fan of choral music... and vocal music in general... and what I have heard of these piqued my interest. I am always on the look out for contemporary choral music.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks SimonNZ, looks like an excellent set.
If I bought it? it would use up 2 months of the money I let myself have for purchasing music
Hhhhmmmm - should I, shouldn't I.
That's the question



SimonNZ said:


> You may want to consider this current bargain:
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/EMI/6858242


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

cwarchc said:


> Thanks SimonNZ, looks like an excellent set.
> If I bought it? it would use up 2 months of the money I let myself have for purchasing music
> Hhhhmmmm - should I, shouldn't I.
> That's the question


Heh...but for every day of those two months you'd have a fresh new cd to listen to...


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I went through my itunes wishlist this morning and did some purging. I was able to get it down to about $600. 

The next bigger type purchase for me will be the Chopin Complete Edition. Next month, probably.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

A complete set of Bach's works. Better start saving.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

crmoorhead said:


> :O :O :O
> 
> I wish I had such a generous brother! I used £100 of my birthday money to get various discs and boxed sets (47 discs in all):
> 
> ...


US$250 is only about £150 so you did pretty well too! I wish my brother gets richer so he can give me even more money :lol: Berwald, Corelli, Nielsen are all on my wish list too. Which recordings are you getting for Nielsen and Berwald, I'm curious?



StlukesguildOhio said:


> Currently I have 3172 recordings on my Amazon "wish list"... That's a slight bit more than the number of discs I actually own. One of my individual "wish lists" (I have them broke down by era and genre: Medieval and Renaissance, Baroque, The Classical Era, Romanticism, 20th/21st Century, Opera, etc...) is entitled "Top of the List" and included items that I want the most. Among these are:
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


Relief to see Beethoven symphony still on wish list of someone with more listening experience. Sometimes I'm afraid I get totally sick of standard repertoire. BTW, that Wagner set must be huge especially with all librettos.



Sonata said:


> That is an excellent wish list my friend. I have three of the four (sort of. My Mozart piano sonatas are Mitsuka Uchida). And the one I don't have, as you'll see is on MY wishlist. Get the Mahler. By all means please get the Mahler. It's an excellent set. The Sibelius seems really good too, though I've only listened to a few off of this set so I cannot vouche for quality across the board.


I have couple of Uchida's Mozart sonatas discs which I think excellent as well. Thanks for the encouragement to pull the trigger on Mahler box set. :devil:


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Philip said:


> _L'enfer _i still haven't received my iPad you promised


iPad 3 will be out "soon" if you can wait.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

cwarchc said:


> I'm such a newbie
> My wish list goes on for page and pages
> I suppose my next purcahses will be this
> 
> ...


Superb list 

I have the *Rubenstein* box it's fantastic the book is a very nice touch.

*Edit*:

*SLO* also a fine list lots of recordings there I would like. I haven't whittled down my wish list yet but it is coming. Thank you all for posting so far.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Relief to see Beethoven symphony still on wish list of someone with more listening experience. Sometimes I'm afraid I get totally sick of standard repertoire. BTW, that Wagner set must be huge especially with all librettos.

The second disc in row 2 is also part of the core repertoire: Mozart's violin sonatas... to say nothing of Strauss' _Salome_. In a way, building up a sizable music library is a way of avoiding boredom or over-saturation with certain works. I still love Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Ravel's Bolero, Beethoven's 5th Symphony, etc... because I haven't played then to death.

I'm assuming the Wagner box set will be limited to a booklet giving a limited bio and history... and perhaps a synopsis of the operas... if that. If the librettos are included they'll come in the form of pdf. files accessed through a disc or the internet. I can live with that as Wagner's librettos are easily obtained and I already have most of them through other recordings.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I have couple of Uchida's Mozart sonatas discs which I think excellent as well.

I have I believe one one of her recordings of Mozart's concertos as well as a couple of her recordings of Schubert's sonatas and Debussy's etudes. I had toyed with picking up her Mozart concertos box set as an alternative to the Gardiner HIP set... and then this came out:










This set has long been praised as the gold-standard of Mozart's piano concertos... but it has also long been priced in the $50-$60 range... which I felt was overpriced. And then it was repackaged for a little over $20... sans any bio or liner notes... but I can live without these.

Now if they can only get this set down a bit in price. It currently stands at nearly $170!!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> iPad 3 will be out "soon" if you can wait.


iPad 3 is already out


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Philip said:


> iPad 3 is already out


Didn't know haven't been on the computer for a while.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> Didn't know haven't been on the computer for a while.


They call it "The New iPad" ...


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

BPS said:


> You must buy !!!
> 
> View attachment 7461


Oh I definitely will  it's just a matter of time. I am still absorbing several boxed sets that I got this year first.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I have couple of Uchida's Mozart sonatas discs which I think excellent as well.
> 
> I have I believe one one of her recordings of Mozart's concertos as well as a couple of her recordings of Schubert's sonatas and Debussy's etudes. I had toyed with picking up her Mozart concertos box set as an alternative to the Gardiner HIP set... and then this came out:
> 
> ...


I have 2 or 3 single discs of Perahia - love his hairdo and awkward smiles on the covers. They're my favorite Saturday morning music. You cannot go wrong at $2/disc even without booklet! The other one I probably will end up buying too is Brendel's but it is much higher priced. Since I already have Brendel's Philips DUO sets I can wait for the full box set price to drop.

You need really generous family/friend to buy you that $170 set for a gift :lol:


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

opus55 said:


> US$250 is only about £150 so you did pretty well too! I wish my brother gets richer so he can give me even more money :lol: Berwald, Corelli, Nielsen are all on my wish list too. Which recordings are you getting for Nielsen and Berwald, I'm curious?


Well, mine was from various relatives. I had a 30th birthday and, since none of my family have an inkling about classical music, they mostly leave the choices to me. 

With regard to the Nielsen and Berwald, I have these two sets:

















> Relief to see Beethoven symphony still on wish list of someone with more listening experience. Sometimes I'm afraid I get totally sick of standard repertoire. BTW, that Wagner set must be huge especially with all librettos.


I saw the Wagner set advertised, though it is still only available on preorder on amazon.co.uk. I would be very tempted at the right price if I didn't already have the Solti ring.



> I have couple of Uchida's Mozart sonatas discs which I think excellent as well. Thanks for the encouragement to pull the trigger on Mahler box set. :devil:


I have the Mahler box too. It is quite excellent.  I also have the complete Mahler Symphonies by Haitink on LP.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> This set has long been praised as the gold-standard of Mozart's piano concertos... but it has also long been priced in the $50-$60 range... which I felt was overpriced. And then it was repackaged for a little over $20... sans any bio or liner notes... but I can live without these.


I have only one, maybe two, discs by Murray Perahia. I am tempted by his Goldberg Variations, though this Mozart box looks great. Perahia seems like a nice guy, certainly better than Mr. Grumpy, holier-than-thou, hum-a-lot Gould.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

A few more from the wish list:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I have only one, maybe two, discs by Murray Perahia. I am tempted by his Goldberg Variations, though this Mozart box looks great. Perahia seems like a nice guy, certainly better than Mr. Grumpy, holier-than-thou, hum-a-lot Gould.

Oh... I still love Gould. I think his Goldberg... no all of his Bach recordings... but especially the Goldbergs are essential... although I would want alternatives to everyone of them... but then what the hell... I have more recordings of Bach than I have recordings from most countries outside of Germany/Austria.

Perahia is an excellent alternative to Gould for the Goldbergs... as is Andras Schiff... and Andreas Staier if you want to hear an excellent performance on harpsichord. I especially like Perahia's recording of Bach's keyboard concertos. These truly brought to light for me just how Bach virtually led the way toward the piano concerto.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

a few more:


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

If anyone wants to make my wish come true, I might be able to make theirs a reality.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Philip said:


> They call it "The New iPad" ...


I wondered I thought it was just iPad 2.1


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

SimonNZ said:


> a few more:


Love Purcell!


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

SimonNZ said:


> A few more from the wish list:
> 
> View attachment 7520
> View attachment 7521
> ...


I have never seen that Glass set before, though I know the similar boxed set of Steve Reich. I also have the Gunter Wand and Britten boxes in my wishlist. I have been recommended the Flemish masters box at one point, but haven't added it yet.


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm afraid I still have 55 CDs waiting on my 'to be listened to' pile before I go buiying anything else from off the top of my Amazon wish-list, but the next thing I intend to purchase will be:

*Brahms: Complete Works for Solo Piano (Julius Katchen) Decca: 6CD set.*

it's been waiting for me patiently, and I won't let it down...


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

crmoorhead said:


> Love Purcell!


Agreed. Those Odes and Welcoming Songs by the Kings' Consort are just glorious.


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

hocket said:


> Agreed. Those Odes and Welcoming Songs by the Kings' Consort are just glorious.


well, that makes at least 4 of us...


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Been looking for a while for a good set of Schubert symphonies on CD to compliment my LP set. I see this is coming out next month...

on the wish list!


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

Vesteralen said:


> View attachment 7704
> 
> 
> Been looking for a while for a good set of Schubert symphonies on CD to compliment my LP set. I see this is coming out next month...
> ...


as I've said before, if you're looking for HIP, then this set is brilliant for 1-6, perfectly executed although a little lightweight for 8 and you can forget 9:


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

At some point I'd quite like to get the 15cd Maria Callas Complete Puccini Recordings - though its not a priority at the moment


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

SimonNZ said:


> View attachment 7774
> 
> 
> At some point I'd quite like to get the 15cd Maria Callas Complete Puccini Recordings - though its not a priority at the moment


Wow, that looks like a great option for expanding from the Puccini Box that I have already.


----------



## ArthurBrain (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

ArthurBrain said:


>


All great sets. The Messiaen Complete Edition is of course missing the best recording of Turangalîla, but I can let that slide since the rest of it is so good.


----------



## ArthurBrain (Aug 19, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> All great sets. The Messiaen Complete Edition is of course missing the best recording of Turangalîla, but I can let that slide since the rest of it is so good.


Which do you consider the best recording of Turangalila? This is the one I have:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

ArthurBrain said:


> Which do you consider the best recording of Turangalila? This is the one I have:


Antoni Wit with the Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, out on Naxos. It's on two discs with a great recording of the orchestral version of L'ascension as further incentive. Obviously I can't blame DG for being unable to include it on their set, but still I like to promote this recording as much as I can.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I've added a slew of further recordings to my Wish List... especially a good number from the Bach Family (J.S., C.P.E., and J.C.):




























And one more set to add to my two other "Holy Grails" (Keilberth's _Ring_ and Solti's complete recordings of Wagner's operas):


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like you're planning to fill that CPE Bach gap you've mentioned a few times StLuke's. Have you got any of Miklos Spanyi's recordings of the Keyboard Concertos (that Staier double disc set is great by the way)?


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm considering that CPE Bach in the hmGold series at the moment. I've picked up a few in the series recently from a seller who gets lots of the best stuff cheap and still have a few left to consider over the next few days:

































Any strong feelings about any of those?


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

^^ Well, I've got both the Blow and the Kapsberger recordings. Both are excellent and worthy of recommendation.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

hocket said:


> Looks like you're planning to fill that CPE Bach gap you've mentioned a few times StLuke's. Have you got any of Miklos Spanyi's recordings of the Keyboard Concertos (that Staier double disc set is great by the way)?


I've only listened to a couple of the Spanyi recordings on Spotify. They sound quite impressive... but I do wish they also offered something of a "best of"... a selection of 2-4 discs worth of the finest of these concertos. 25 discs is a bit much for anyone outside of the specialist. Member HarpsichordConcerto, who is certainly more of the well-informed Baroque/Classical-era Aficionado than I was quite positive in his critique of this set.

Good to hear that the Staier set is great. I'm not overly enamored of most recordings of the harpsichord... but I was quite impressed with his Goldberg Variations which made me add this to my Wish List.


----------



## stesuswede (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Lenfer,

I suppose you will find almost anything you like on Spotify. I am a premium subscriber since many years back. It will not cost you more than about $15/month. All genres. Just search for a name and you will get a list. Very good online service.

Best wishes,
Stephan


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ArthurBrain said:


>


My jaw just dropped.....

I didn't know this existed.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

stesuswede said:


> Hi Lenfer,
> 
> I suppose you will find almost anything you like on Spotify. I am a premium subscriber since many years back. It will not cost you more than about $15/month. All genres. Just search for a name and you will get a list. Very good online service.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Stephan* I have used *Spotify* albeit the free version twice. I didn't like it to be fair I was really put off with the fact that new users have to use *Facebook* to sign in. Thus requiring a *Facebook* account, I've had bad luck with social networks in the past. I also think I would spend far to much time using them now I'm at home most of the time.

I will look into *Spotify* again but I like having a collection or library of music. With *Spottily* you don't own the music and that annoys me. Thanks all the same.

Best Wishes,

*L'enfer* :tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

a couple more for the wish list:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Hyperion has a collection of Richard Strauss' complete songs. It's in 8 volumes...although so far only 5 have been completed. They are on my wish list. I'll start one at a time and keep collecting over time if I enjoy them enough.

There's also a 5 CD box set of Janet Baker I have my eye on: Icon. Includes music from: Mahler, Elgar, Berlioz, Chausson, Schubert, Schumann, Bach and Handel.

To round of the "Songs" section of my wishlist, an album of Duparc's songs.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I think I've settled on the following priority order for my itunes wishlist:

1. Marc-Andre Hamelin's Comple Scriabin Sonatas
2. Hamelin's Complete Sonatas and Forgotten Melodies from Medtner
3. Cyprien Katsaris' set of Liszt's transcriptions of Beethoven's symphonies.

That's the plan as of now.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Sonata said:


> Hyperion has a collection of Richard Strauss' complete songs. It's in 8 volumes...although so far only 5 have been completed. They are on my wish list. I'll start one at a time and keep collecting over time if I enjoy them enough.
> 
> There's also a 5 CD box set of Janet Baker I have my eye on: Icon. Includes music from: Mahler, Elgar, Berlioz, Chausson, Schubert, Schumann, Bach and Handel.
> 
> To round of the "Songs" section of my wishlist, an album of Duparc's songs.












You can pick up the finest interpretations of Duparc dirt cheap. The Paul Groves recording of Duparc's melodies is one of Naxos' finest discs. Rollando Villazon placed it on his list of "ten discs to own/hear".










Gérard Souzay, probably the finest interpreter of French melodies, recorded a disc with 12 of the 16 melodies upon which Duparc's reputation rests on this disc... along with Chausson's orchestral song cycle, _Poème de l'amour et de la mer_.

I'm following the collected Strauss song recordings on Hyperion as well... although I also have a number of other performances of selected songs... but then I'm something of a Strauss fanatic.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you all for keeping this thread active. The reason I haven't posted my wish list is well I'm very lucky whenever I find something to post here I end up breaking down and buying it. Still I enjoy seeing what other people like after all you never know I may like it to and not know it yet.


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content















How do you attach more than 5 images btw?


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been listening to some of that Obrecht on Youtube. Such a great group. I only have their first Gombert disc to date, but that is clearly going to have to change. Their Ockeghem discs will be on the list too...


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

I want 'em!


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice, and I'll take a Solti / Mahler, if and when they do one in that series


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I've got this set on my Wish-List at the moment - it looks pretty good. Not sure if I'll get it as I have bought too much stuff lately! :


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I hadn't checked for a while but just discovered that Jean Marie Straub's film The Chronicle Of Anna Magdalena Bach (the one with Gustav Leonhardt playing Bach) was finally given a dvd release two years ago. I've only ever seen brief excerpts, but every Bach authority says its brilliant:









http://www.amazon.co.uk/Three-Jean-...VMSM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348300040&sr=8-1


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

One that will probably turn up in the second hand bins eventually...

Playing an old 50's recording of Beethoven's First the other day made me realise I've never heard the Karajan '77 version, even though the Fifth, Seventh and Ninth in that series were impoertant listening experiences for me in my teens, and remain sentimental favorites

...and partly for that reason it has to be the Galleria edition that I find, not any of the current options


----------



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

I am currently scouting out the following works, deciding which recordings are best:

- Ravel- Piano Concerto For Left Hand
- Hindemith - Piano Concertos, Organ Concertos, Clarinet Concerto
- Schoenberg - More works from his atonal, pre-serial period
- Darius Milhaud - anything really...he looks like a composer I would probably enjoy


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I am currently wondering whether to buy









Also, I have a general constant battle going on with myself to not buy the following:


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

The Rooley Dowland box is absolutely worth whatever you pay for it. And the "Second Booke" from that set is for me a desert island disc.

I'm adding this to my wishlist:









I played Erna Berger's recording of Schumann's Liederkreis Op.39 yesterday and it knocked my socks off, so I'm excited to see this 10cd collection is about to be released.

Does anybody know this "Document" label? They seem to be doing some pretty incredible bargain boxes, for example this fifty cd set of historical recordings of Wagner:









http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Documents/233618


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

This was highly recommended on a piano forum I occasionally visit. I felt the information would be useful, and kind of appeals to my medical side as well with the anatomy discussion.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Tempted by this 18 disc monster too


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Still oh-so-many items on my wish list. My current temptation is the Richter recording of Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier. I feel a strong longing for more Bach music on the piano. I think it's going on my Christmas list. After all last Christmas I receieved every bit of Brahms' chamber music


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

This looks fun. It's three volumes in one....I'd have plenty with just the one, but I have never been one to complain about more music. I'd also like to find a decent quality solo piano Christmas album sometime.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

They have this mp3 $1.99 christmas box on amazon which looks interesting. I got to grab it before it's gone.

_For me, anything with Szell, he's peaked my interest only more and more._


----------

